# stut bar and sway bar



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

HEY WUZ UP EVERYBODY I AM NEW AROUND HERE I HAVE A 2000 NISSAN ALTIMA WITH STILLEN EXHAUST AND INTAKE AND A KILLER STEREO DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A STRUT BAR AND A SWAY BAR FOR THE 2000 ALTIMA OTHER THAN THE STILLEN PRODUCTS ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Contact Alex @ www.southwestautoworks.com

Tell him OhTwo sent you.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

hey ohtwo


don't you mean www.southwestautoworks.com ?

i think you should be able to spell it now, what with all the invoices you have from them.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *hey ohtwo
> 
> 
> don't you mean www.southwestautoworks.com ?
> ...


Duh!


----------

